# Eating Poop?



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Loki pooped on the chair and she start eating it is that normal? Rocko dosent do that.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's not normal, but it's not uncommon either. Most of the time, eating poop is because of nutritional deficiencies or they could be bored and picked up a new habit


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> It's not normal, but it's not uncommon either. Most of the time, eating poop is because of nutritional deficiencies or they could be bored and picked up a new habit


Loki is never bored shes too playful.What do u mean by nutritional deficiencies?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I mean like she is possibly lacking in a certain vitamin or mineral. Just to rule this out, does she have access to a cuttlebone or mineral block?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> I mean like she is possibly lacking in a certain vitamin or mineral. Just to rule this out, does she have access to a cuttlebone or mineral block?


They have both in their cage they havent touched the cuttle bone and Loki is always eating the Mineral block.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

This can happen when a bird is on a seed diet and doesn't have variety and/or doesn't eat pellets. It can also just be pure curiosity. If it starts happening often, I would consider feeding pellets to your 'tiels again.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> This can happen when a bird is on a seed diet and doesn't have variety and/or doesn't eat pellets. It can also just be pure curiosity. If it starts happening often, I would consider feeding pellets to your 'tiels again.


Loki never was on pellets only Rocko was and the pet store dosent sell them anymore and I wouldnt want to have to order them all the time id rather just feed vegetables and grains.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Eating droppings can be a sign of a vitamin deficiency. You can try brewer's yeast to help. 

http://www.justcockatiels.net/eating-droppings.html


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

sunnysmom said:


> Eating droppings can be a sign of a vitamin deficiency. You can try brewer's yeast to help.
> 
> http://www.justcockatiels.net/eating-droppings.html


Thanks what does that do she was doing it again today.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

The article I posted explains it better than I can but it can be a sign of a vitamin B deficiency and sprinkling brewers yeast on her food- I think the article suggests for a week, can help provide the missing vitamins.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

sunnysmom said:


> The article I posted explains it better than I can but it can be a sign of a vitamin B deficiency and sprinkling brewers yeast on her food- I think the article suggests for a week, can help provide the missing vitamins.


Since Loki and Rocko share the same food dish is it ok for him to eat some too.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ill get brewers yeast tommorow I read the article I think ill buy this often and give it to them a few times a month.Thanks for your help.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Since Loki and Rocko share the same food dish is it ok for him to eat some too.


Yes, it's okay for them both to eat. I give it to Sunny periodically- like when he's molting or before we leave for a trip, etc.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

sunnysmom said:


> Yes, it's okay for them both to eat. I give it to Sunny periodically- like when he's molting or before we leave for a trip, etc.


Does it help the molting they are both moulting now.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Does it help the molting they are both moulting now.


Yes, it's helpful when a bird is stressed, and molting can be stressful for them.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

sunnysmom said:


> Yes, it's helpful when a bird is stressed, and molting can be stressful for them.


Thanks they are just having a small moult no pin feathers left Rocko has a few on the top part of his wings with blood.


----------

